# Wie groß sollte ein Blinker für Forellen sein?



## Skunk2000 (15. Januar 2002)

Hi!
Ich gehe mit meinem Vater am Sonntag an einen Forellenteich und wir wollen dort ein bisschen mit Blinker angeln! (Geht bei uns viel besser wie mit Mais oder Wurm)
Früher hatte ich einen 2.5cm langen Gummifisch mit einem vorgeschaltetem Spinnerblatt, nur er ging nach ein paar Bissen kaputt und war ganz zerfetzt!
Bei uns gibt es nur einen Inter-Sport der hat nicht gerade viel auswahl! Wie groß sol mein Bliner sein? 
Achso und da gibts auch Lachsforellen (ich weiß ihr seit von denen nicht so begeistert!)
wie groß sollte da der Blinker sein?

---------------------------------------------------------------
Angeln ist die beste Droge!
Grüße aus dem Schwabenland, Euer Skunk2000


----------



## Franky (15. Januar 2002)

Hi Skunk,anstatt eines Blinkers würde ich einen Spinner vorziehen! Mepps Gr. 1 - max. Gr. 3 in silber, gold oder kupfer.Wenn Du dennoch einen Blinker nehmen möchtest, nimm so kleine als eben möglich! 10 g maximal! Falls Du an soetwas wie Meerforellenblinker gedacht haben solltest: vergiß es, die sind zu groß! "Teichforellen" sind mitunter so blöd, daß sie das nicht als Beute erkennen...

-------------------------------------------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## til (15. Januar 2002)

Oder einen kleinen Wobbler. Shad Rap wenns tief genug ist (3m), sonst normalen Rapala 5 bis 7cm Länge.

-------------------------------------------------------
Catch & Release:
Mehr Fisch für Alle und natürliche Bestände.
 Spinnfischen auf Raubfische


----------



## Lynx (15. Januar 2002)

Servus Skunk,
einen Kunstköder auf Forellen in stehenden Gewässern würde ich mit 3-4gr. wählen. Blinker in dieser Größe fällt mir momentan keiner ein. Die sind erst so um die 6 gr. zu bekommen, und die sind für Forellen zu schwer.
Versuchen würde ich es mit Spinner.
z.B. Mepps Aglia, Balzer colonel Perlmut
Gut sind auch die Weichplastik-Beutefischchen von Balzer-&acute;Spinner Colonel Fish Print Nature&acute;. Wie gesagt alles so mit 3-4gr.

-------------------------------------------------------
Der &acute;WO&acute;


----------



## Bondex (15. Januar 2002)

Moin SkunkDie Anderen haben Recht! Nimm statt Blinker lieber einen 2er Mepps. Ich bevorzuge die silbernen mit den roten Punkten. Die fangen eigentlich immer und arbeiten wunderbar! Die machen einfach mehr Druckwellen und sind leichter zu führen, Für Forellen unschlagbar. Für Hechte in Seen sind die Blinker (beispielsweise Effzet von der DAM) besser geeignet.Nun aber ab an den Teich und zeig den Anderen was eine Harke ist…Petri Heil
Björni


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (15. Januar 2002)

Wenn ihr Sonnenschein habt, dann nimm nen DAM - Spinner von 3 - 6 Gramm, hab mit den Dingern fast immer richtig gelegen

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß Carpcatcher2001 und tight lines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Blast!
Verteidiger des wahren Blödsinns


----------



## Skunk2000 (15. Januar 2002)

Danke für die Antworten! habe letzes mal mit einem 4cm langen Wobbler sehr gut gefangen!
Ich hatte früher mal einen "Pilker von nur ein paar gramm auf den Biss es wie verrückt, nur der ist mir abgerissen! Weis jemand wo ich solche Pilker herbekomme? Achja bei mir ist Blinker und Spinner das gleiche *g*


----------



## Hummer (15. Januar 2002)

Es gibt aber auch geeignete Blinker. Beim Forellenangeln schwöre ich auf Mozzi-Blinker, die haben ein sehr gutes Spiel. Hier  sind sie zu sehen.Am liebsten nehme ich die Größe 1 mit Streifen. Bei einer Länge von 44 mm hat der Blinker 9 Gramm Gewicht und läßt sich sehr gut werfen.Auch gut ist der ABU Lill-Öringen mit 7 Gramm Gewicht.Ferner gibt es noch gute Teile von Espo und die kleinsten DAM-Effzett sind auch nicht zu verachten.Vielleicht gibt es sie auch bei einem Händler in Deiner Nähe.Petri!Hummer


----------



## Pfiffi4773 (16. Januar 2002)

Hi Skunk!Ich schwoere seit Jahren auf Vibrax Spinner, sowohl am Forellenteich, als auch bei uns am Fliesgewaesser.
Waehle einen moeglichst kleinen Spinner, mit einem vorgeschaltetem Schrotblei, kannst du auch weiter werfen, bzw tiefer fischen.
Wenn dies auch nichts bringt, nimm Rogen ( vorausgesetzt du faengst wenigstens eine Forelle) ist im Herbst und Winter immer ein Top-Köder!


-------------------------------------------------------
In diesem SinnePfiffi4773


----------



## Skunk2000 (16. Januar 2002)

Noch mal danke an alle die bis jetzt geantwortet haben! 
Noch mal zu meiner Frage: Weis jemand wo es Minipilker gibt? Ich hatte mal einen er war nicht allzu schwer flog aber super! Weis jemand wo es solche gibt? er war ganz schlank und nur einige cm lang! 

-------------------------------------------------------
Angeln ist die beste Droge!
Grüße aus dem Schwabenland, Euer Skunk2000


----------



## Killer Carp (16. Januar 2002)

Also ich nehm immer so grose 5 und etwa so um die 9 g.


----------



## fly-martin (16. Januar 2002)

HalloIch glaube Du meinst Zocker oder Zonker, das sind Mini Pilker die eigentlich für das Eisangeln gedacht sind. Ich heb sie in einigen Gerätekatalogen gesehen ( Gerlinger glaube ich ). Bei uns der Händler hat noch einige, ich kann ihn ja mal fragen nach Gewicht, Farbe und Preis.

-------------------------------------------------------
--------------
thight Lines
--------------


----------



## Franky (16. Januar 2002)

Moin Skunk,Du meinst sicher "Zocker"... Die gibts eigentlich auch in jeden gut sortierten "Fachhandel"... "Normalerweise" sind das aber Köder, die auf Barsch vom Boot oder beim Eisfischen eingesetzt werden.Wenn Du keine bekommen solltest, kannst Du Dir auch eigene Zocker basteln.
Du brauchst
- Bleioliven Deiner Wahl (5 - 15 g)
- Nichtrostenden Draht (0,5 - 0,75 mm)
- Springringe
- Kleine Drillinge
- weisse vorstreichfarbe
- &acute;n büschen Farbe und evtl. KlarlackDen Draht führst Du durch die Olive und machst oben und unten eine Öse mit 2 - 3 Wiclkungen um sich selbst. Dort kommen dann die Sprengringe rein - einmal für den Drilling ("unten") und einer zum Einhängen in den Wirbel.
Die Olive streichst Du mit der Vorstreichfarbe vor und läßt sie trocknen. Dann bemalst Du nach Deiner Fantasie oder "Vorlagen" aus dem Katalog und ziehst einmal Klarlack drüber - feddich!

-------------------------------------------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Skunk2000 (16. Januar 2002)

Nochmal danke an alle die geantwortet haben! 
Hab den Begriff zocker zwar schon mal gehört aber irgendwie im Zusammenhang mit Norwegen!
Er war halt schlank, sind Zocker auch schlank? weil ne Bleiolive ist ja eher fett!


----------



## Skunk2000 (16. Januar 2002)

Hab grad bei Ebay geschaut und solche teile gesehen! Meiner sah aber ganz anders aus schlank mit Öse ganz vorne und sah auch aus wie ein Fisch mit Glitter und soHier die Teile von Ebay www.http://cgi.ebay.de/aw-cgi/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1064337046


----------



## Raver0008 (20. Januar 2002)

Hiho!Nimm lieber einen Spinner der Größe 6! Die sind ideal für Forellen!Petri Heil

-------------------------------------------------------
     www.anglerseiten.de.vu


----------



## Lynx (20. Januar 2002)

Servus Raver,
Du meinst wahrscheinlich nicht Größe 6, sondern 6gr. Das geht für Forellen auch in Ordnung.
Ich kenne max. die Größe 5 bei Mepps und die haben 13gr.
Größe 6, wenn&acute;s die gibt, müßten dann so 20gr. haben. Das passt schon fast für ausgewachsene Hechte. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Der &acute;WO&acute;


----------



## Franky (20. Januar 2002)

Stimmt WO - Gr. 6 gibt es als Vibrax von Blue Fox und wiegt knapp 18 g... Für Forellen ein wenig heftig, obwohl schon handlange Barsche das Ding nehmen wollten.6 g wäre Gr. 3 - also genau das Ideal, was Raver beschreibt.

-------------------------------------------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Franky (20. Januar 2002)

Damit der Größenunterschied deutlich wird, hier ein kleines Bild... 






Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Moechtegernspinnfischer (22. Januar 2002)

HI Skunk!!!!
Bei dem Angelgeräteversand >>Askari>Moechtegernspinnfischer


----------



## Raver0008 (23. Januar 2002)

UPS! Stimmt, mein Fehler! Sorry!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Petri Heil

-------------------------------------------------------
      www.anglerseiten.de.vu


----------



## CarpMartin (4. Februar 2002)

Forellen sind so verfressen da ist meist egal ich hab letztes mal eine Regenbogenforellevon 3 1/2 Pfund gefangen auf einenn 24 gr. Blinker also mit Spinner kannst du alle grrößen fangen


----------

